# Simrad and c map



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

NSS7 evo3 Multifunction Display with C-MAP® US Enhanced Charts | West Marine


Check out our NSS7 evo3 Multifunction Display with C-MAP® US Enhanced Charts and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com





I’m looking at the simrad nss evo3 for my skiff. Do you have to buy the c map reveal or is that the c map enhanced chart that’s included?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

The C-MAP® charts are included. I may be selling a brand new, in-the-box NSS12 evo3S in case you are looking. Can probably save you $500 or so.


----------

